# Autopilot V2 install not working



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

I just finished up installing my autopilot v2 setup on my audi a4. Its not working the way it should though. The wiring diagrams were a little confusing for me, so im wondering if i wired it up wrong. The harness for the autopilot v2 has 2 ends, one with red black and pink, the other with just red and black. according to the diagram, the 3 wires go to battery+, ground, and 12v switched. I have 0 gauge wire to the trunk, to a distribution block for my amps. instead of running all the way to the front, i hooked up to this, and the ground to the chassis. The 12v switched i tapped into the remote wire for my amps. So far is this ok? the other end of the harness has 2 wires, red and black. according to the diagram, this is power/ground for the compressor. I have the OB2 compressor, and it has 3 wires, power ground and pressure switch. I wired the compressor positive to my distribution block, and negative to harness black wire, and pressure switch to the red harness wire. Is this correct? 

The issue im getting is that it all fires up and runs just fine, but if i try to use my presets, it says comm error. 
what could cause this? my amps arent wired up yet. should i re-run the harness wires to the battery and fuse box? is the compressor hooked up right? 

PLEASE help, trying to get my car back on the road...


wire diagram


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

U should not connect the 12V ignition to your remote wire of your audio setup. Compressors only have 2 wires, ground and power.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Does the compressor kick on? 

I don't see why using the same remote source as your amp would harm anything. It's just a 12v source to let the system know to turn on

Does the system work in manual mode? Have you calibrated it on a flat level surface?


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Does the compressor kick on?
> 
> I don't see why using the same remote source as your amp would harm anything. It's just a 12v source to let the system know to turn on
> 
> Does the system work in manual mode? Have you calibrated it on a flat level surface?


I didn't think it would harm anything either... I did calibrate it and it seemed to calibrate without any issues. Manual mode works just fine, but I get the comm error if I try to use presets. 

As for my compressor, it does have 3 wires.


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

First thing... is the amp remote connected to your ignition or your headunit? I would suggest running a wire from X75 under the to the switched source and see if that helps. If the remote wire is coming from the headunit, I highly doubt it puts out enough power to operate the ECU and manifolds.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

rgarjr said:


> U should not connect the 12V ignition to your remote wire of your audio setup. Compressors only have 2 wires, ground and power.


Fully agree



bryangb said:


> Does the compressor kick on?
> 
> I don't see why using the same remote source as your amp would harm anything. It's just a 12v source to let the system know to turn on
> 
> Does the system work in manual mode? Have you calibrated it on a flat level surface?


Reasons you SHOULDN"T use the remote on:
- what if your head unit dies? 
- What if you push the power button to turn the deck off? 
- Why would you put another power draw on it when i believe it is rated for either .1A or .3A depending on the deck? 


As for your compressor your ground is not strong enough right now, you are basically trying to send all the current back to the manifold from the compressor which is definitely not good to do. 

from the AZ you will need to alter the harness from what i can see and just use it like a normal relay instead of connecting the grounds because the signal loop goes back to the manifold instead of the chassis. You will need to connect all 3 black wires coming from the back of the OB2 together and ground that one point. Then connect the red power wire to your distribution block. Then connect the other two pins (85&86) to the pink and gray 20ga wires, shouldn't matter which one you connect to which. Basically turn the OB2 harness into a 2 lead compressor.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

You turn off your radio and air V2 turns off, that is just silly to have it like that. And as Mech said, you're putting more draw on the remote circuit of your heaunit which outputs very little current.

Yeah I know it's easy to use that wire since it's already back there but u need ro do it right for things to work trouble free.


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

I get comm. error too sometimes. Check the plug and wires that the handheld connects too. The white tab for some odd reason sometimes gets loose. Either that or the wires that lead to the handheld get loose at that white plug. Check that and see if it works. :thumbup:


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

Well I got it figured out. I just re wired the harness to the battery and the 12v switched under my dash. Also left the compressor hooked to the ground on the harness, but added a 4 gauge ground to the chassis from those. All worked perfectly after that. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

Instead of making a new thread, Ill just ask here. 

How do I adjust the height of the front perch for my bags? I have the wrench for the nut on it, but when I loosen it , I'm not sure what to do next... I need to raise them because I need to be at about 100 psi to get it to a drivable height. Thanks

These are the ones I have


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

32_d3gr33s said:


> Instead of making a new thread, Ill just ask here.
> 
> How do I adjust the height of the front perch for my bags? I have the wrench for the nut on it, but when I loosen it , I'm not sure what to do next... I need to raise them because I need to be at about 100 psi to get it to a drivable height. Thanks


What type of bags are you running in the front? I am assuming BOC setup? If so then you just adjust them the same as you do coilovers


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> What type of bags are you running in the front? I am assuming BOC setup? If so then you just adjust them the same as you do coilovers


The red nut in the pIcture comes loose, but I'm not sure what to do next. My coilovers you turned the nut, and that moved the perch, that's why I'm confused


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

32_d3gr33s said:


> The red nut in the pIcture comes loose, but I'm not sure what to do next. My coilovers you turned the nut, and that moved the perch, that's why I'm confused


Haven't come across those coils before but i assume the nut comes loose then you spin the bottom fork until you get to your desired height then tighten the nut down. I think the inside of the fork shaft is female threaded, just like the shaft of the bag section is male threaded


----------

